# Looking for a cheap tractor for tilling



## noreaster (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been gardening for a couple years now and decided I don't want to keep pouring money into renting a tiller.

So I've decided to look around for a good deal on a tractor that was designed to accommodate a tiller attachment.

Right now I have my eye on a 317 in great condition, but it has no engine. The guy is asking $400 for it. No attachments. What do you guys think?

I'm also looking for any suggestions you all might have on what garden tractors made good tilling workhorses. I see tons of tractors on craigslist, but it's becoming quite the pain trying to figure out what ones are even compatible with a tiller, let alone good at tilling.

I've been keeping an eye on the deere because they seem to have a good selection of parts/attachments available.

Thanks, and nice forum you have here


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*Looking for a cheap tractor for tilling...*

are you wanting a garden tractor to tow a self powered tiller...?

(self powered towable tillers cost about $1200 or so new)...

or a pto tractor...?

(pto tillers cost $800 or more new, and i would really question an $800 one...)

used garden tractors $300 or more...

used pto tractor, $1000 or more (if yer lucky)...

or course, yer mileage WILL vary...

william...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

hackware said:


> are you wanting a garden tractor to tow a self powered tiller...?
> 
> (self powered towable tillers cost about $1200 or so new)...
> 
> ...


I have to agree. Not sure how big a plot or the type of ground your breaking up, nor do I know how much it is to rent a tiller, but anything set up to do a tiller let alone the tiller itself, is going to be expensive.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The $400 price plus the cost of a new engine is getting pretty spendy for a tractor of that age. Additionally the stock tiller for the JD 300 series was a hyd powered and not a pto shaft powered one. If sole use is for the tiller, I think I'd be looking for something with a manual trans.


----------



## noreaster (Apr 10, 2012)

I wound up getting a 1989 John deere 285 for $265. Came without coils, a rough spray paint job, and I have found the fuel pump to be junk.

I got it to run by gravity feeding the carb (bought a used set of coils). So I will be looking for a fuel pump soon to get it running. I already have all the panels and deck off for painting, once it's running I'll strip everything else to paint the frame.


----------



## noreaster (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry fellas, I tried uploading some pictures and got:



> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

You might be saving money by renting the tiller.


----------

